

Women in tech largely unfazed by men's behavior - why-el
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Women-in-tech-largely-unfazed-by-men-s-behavior-4815337.php

======
joe_the_user
Well the article itself says this but it's still worth saying in reply to the
headline - of course a lot of women in tech won't be reacting to bad behavior.
First, they have real job to do. Second, the person who gets fazed by this
kind of behavior is showing weakness, looks shrill and like an outsider and
so-forth. Third, these are the women in the industry who are used this kind of
bad behavior. If they were fazed, they would have left and indeed arguably
many do.

Anyway, is it women's job to fight bad, sexist behavior or is it everyone's
job? I vote everyone.

